# Whats Best Insulation For A Keg Mash Tun



## Pumpy (26/3/07)

I wanted to insulate a stainless keg and was thinking of a cylindrical plywood frame filled with something like 

fibre glass insulation roof batt 
polystyrene balls from a bean bag 
Polyurethane space filler 
old anorak 
Sleeping foam roll 
Mongolian Yak hair 


Has anyone had any success with insulating one and made a neat job of it 

I have seen the pics of Sqyre but that is not a SS keg 

Pumpy


----------



## mika (26/3/07)

I wrap mine in some foam from a camping shop, loses less than a deg over an hour mash, if that info's of any use to you.


----------



## devo (26/3/07)

I have used a simple camping mat in the past which was the most effective compared to the other things I've tried but now I really don't bother anymore since I'm only mashing for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Pumpy (26/3/07)

Is that the blue foam from Clark Rubber 

pumpy


----------



## Batz (26/3/07)

Pumpy said:


> I wanted to insulate a stainless keg and was thinking of a cylindrical plywood frame filled with something like
> 
> fibre glass insulation roof batt
> polystyrene balls from a bean bag
> ...




Gravel?


----------



## devo (26/3/07)

Pumpy said:


> Is that the blue foam from Clark Rubber
> 
> pumpy




Yup or from aussie disposals. Shouldn't be more than $6.


----------



## Yeasty (26/3/07)

expanding foam. The air bubbles inside act as the best insulator.


----------



## domonsura (26/3/07)

Aeroflex sheet, available from any good trade rubbergoods store. It's closed cell, so it doesn't absorb moisture, Negligible thermal loss and it's black so it looks nice and tidy.
Made specifically for insulating things, comes in 6mm, 10mm and 13mm thicknesses. I use the 13mm. 
The only down side is price, the 13mm is $60 odd for enough to insulate top, sides and bottom of a keg sized vessel.
But it works a treat.


----------



## Pumpy (26/3/07)

Batz said:


> Gravel?




Good idea Batz Zeolite porous volcanic rock has a number of properties and may be a good insulator 

http://www.ecoclean-az.com/Description%20P...description.htm

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (26/3/07)

domonsura said:


> Aeroflex sheet, available from any good trade rubbergoods store. It's closed cell, so it doesn't absorb moisture, Negligible thermal loss and it's black so it looks nice and tidy.
> Made specifically for insulating things, comes in 6mm, 10mm and 13mm thicknesses. I use the 13mm.
> The only down side is price, the 13mm is $60 odd for enough to insulate top, sides and bottom of a keg sized vessel.
> But it works a treat.




Sounds neat Black is that one layer thick Domonsura?

Pumpy


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/3/07)

I don't use a keg boiler - just a standard aluminium pot (75litre). I use a couple of layers of corrugated cardboard and then a 3mm closed cell foam camping mat. I use the former to keep the latter away from the pot when I'm boiling. It works quite well - paper is a very good insulator and cheap as...


----------



## Franko (26/3/07)

Pumpy,
go with the hair of a Tibetan Yak 

just had to do it.
Franko


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/07)

Try this link Pumpy.

Expansion Jointing

Works great on my mashtun. Only costs around $10 per keg and doesn't lose a degree over the course of a 90 minute mash. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Andyd (27/3/07)

G'day,

I use foam rubber that has dome off some furniture packing. While mine came off a new lounge suite, I'm sure that if you went down to a furniture supplier they'd be happy to give you a sheet or two.

Because I use a gas burner on my tun for tenp adjustments still, the bottom of the foam is shrouded by flashing aluminium - stops it burning 

Regards,

AndyD


----------



## newguy (27/3/07)

Here's a picture of what I used to insulate my brewing vessels: Silver Bubble Wrap

It's sold in hardware stores around here as a "hot water tank insulation kit". The nice thing about it is that water won't damage it since it's made of plastic.


----------



## major (27/3/07)

Add another one for the foam camping mat.


----------



## Fents (27/3/07)

Those 25KG Bags that you buy grain in works a treat. Go to your LHBS and they'll prob give you one.


----------



## Screwtop (27/3/07)

Simple, effective, cheap, looks good: Use the foam, but the black construction stuff you buy from Bunnings in a roll about 120mm wide, cut strips and tape up with silver gaffer tape, then buy a cheap silver solar screen (for car windscreens) from Supacheap, wrap that around the foam and tape up with the silver tape. For a lid cut out a couple of circles of foam from a vege box or similar to plug the top opening and glue them together plus glue a straight piece across the top for a handle, glue layers of alfoil all over the outside.
Works a treat.


----------



## Pumpy (27/3/07)

Jee thanks Guys ideas coming thick and fast Warren great link to your post ,great idea NewGuy silver bubble , Srewtop Black stuff with silver .

Thanks Franko I was only joking about the Yak hair 

Thanks heaps I got plenty of leads now 

Pumpy


----------



## crozdog (27/3/07)

Pumpy,

Where are you getting your Mongolian Yak hair from? My Mrs has been looking for that....

Crozdog


----------



## sqyre (27/3/07)

Pumpy said:


> I wanted to insulate a stainless keg and was thinking of a cylindrical plywood frame filled with something like
> 
> fibre glass insulation roof batt
> polystyrene balls from a bean bag
> ...





I just found this Thread...

Yeh pumpy mine is a stainless keg with the top and bottom rings cut off.

i just cut the rolled edge off the top so i can slide a piece of high density foam cut to the same size inside when i want to do single batches.

I wrapped some medium density 40mm thick foam from clark rubber around it and glued the edges together.

also cut some to the shape of the bottom of the keg and glued it on.

then slipped the whole thing inside a blue 80 litre drum and cut that down to size.

Then i cut a ring out of MDF to fill the gap between the keg and the blue drum and screwed it together.

I made it so i can pull it to bits if anything leaks.

I will see if i can find some disassembled pics.



Sqyre...


----------



## tangent (27/3/07)

i'd rather add a burner and a stirrer! look at Zwickel's setup 
nice for stepped mashing
i love an acid rest in the morning


----------



## sqyre (27/3/07)

tangent said:


> i'd rather add a burner and a stirrer! look at Zwickel's setup
> nice for stepped mashing
> i love an acid rest in the morning





Yeh, i thought about that but dont know too much about stepped mashing...

would a large 2400watt immersion heating element do the trick??

Sqyre.. :huh:


----------



## tangent (27/3/07)

i wouldn't add an immersion element to a mash, no
you can step mash a number of ways though.
you could use a mixture of infusion, decoction or direct.
you may never do it but if you've got a vessel capable of direct heat for your mash tun, i'd personally keep it that way.

i'd never make a wheat beer without a stepped mash nowadays. looking at pilsners too.


----------



## sqyre (27/3/07)

When i was putting mine together i toyed with the idea of leaving the bottom un-insulated and wrapping the sides with rockwool (i think thats the name) and weld on an outer stainless skin. with an insulted lid.

then have an insulated base for it to sit on, that could be popped off when you want to put a burner under it.

but all of the above would cost a pretty penny..

and i wont be trying step mashing for a while...but then again i do like a good pilsner.. :blink: 

wheres that plasma cutter???



Sqyre..


----------



## domonsura (27/3/07)

Pumpy said:


> Sounds neat Black is that one layer thick Domonsura?
> 
> Pumpy




Yeah Pumpy, one layer, you can get it in a few thicknesses, you can also get it in tubes to go around hosing, works really well. I'm planning on doing all the hoses on my brewery before the winter so I don't lose temp during recirc. The hosing insulation tubes were about $10/metre last time I got some.
I'm planning on making both the sheeting and hosing available on my website in the near future, but having to re-assess/ delay plans at present after the last round of stainless price rises......things are getting a bit beyond a joke in that area lately. :unsure:


----------



## Pumpy (27/3/07)

sqyre said:


> I just found this Thread...
> 
> Yeh pumpy mine is a stainless keg with the top and bottom rings cut off.
> 
> ...



Oh I see Sqyre I had not read the post properly thats a clever idea, be great to see some dissassembled pics 

Pumpy


----------



## Kai (27/3/07)

I'll second domonsura's recommendation of Aeroflox sheet, it's the sexiest thing in insulation since fat batts.


----------



## Pumpy (27/3/07)

domonsura said:


> Yeah Pumpy, one layer, you can get it in a few thicknesses, you can also get it in tubes to go around hosing, works really well. I'm planning on doing all the hoses on my brewery before the winter so I don't lose temp during recirc. The hosing insulation tubes were about $10/metre last time I got some.
> I'm planning on making both the sheeting and hosing available on my website in the near future, but having to re-assess/ delay plans at present after the last round of stainless price rises......things are getting a bit beyond a joke in that area lately. :unsure:



Domonsura,

I am definately going to insulate my recirculation hose for winter although the silicone hose holds the heat in very well .

I know what you mean regarding the SS prices I recently scored a Female SS Tee 1/2" BSP, I checked the price at Pirtek $108 each and on my rig there are six of them ,I would hate to price up all the SS fittings it would probably be over $1500.

Pumpy


----------



## sqyre (27/3/07)

Sorry Pump,

Just had a look cant find any picks... either i didn't take any :blink: or ive deleted them by mistake.

i also bought a blue camping map which is made out of the high density stuff. i used that to level out the outside of the keg between the ridges. (hope that makes sence) then wraped it in the 40mm thick medium density. i think i paid about $60 for a sheet big enough to cover the whole thing.

probably not the most economical...but i was in a rush.

Here is what picks i do have.








Hope it helps..

Sqyre...


----------



## domonsura (27/3/07)

Pumpy said:


> Domonsura,
> 
> I am definately going to insulate my recirculation hose for winter although the silicone hose holds the heat in very well .
> 
> ...




Hence why I'm broke at the moment....  And also unfortunately why my brewery came in well over my budget....
Still cheaper than getting one of those ones from the states by about half, but still.....it's the fittings that do the damage.
You should have let me know pumpy, I think I can get those t pieces for quite a bit cheaper than that...Pirtek is horrendous for their pricing on stainless fittings....


----------



## Pumpy (27/3/07)

Thanks Sqyre , I may have a big blue container like that at work , what you going to use for a lid ?

Thanks Domonsura I will check with you next time .

pumpy


----------



## dpadden (6/1/11)

domonsura said:


> Aeroflex sheet, available from any good trade rubbergoods store. It's closed cell, so it doesn't absorb moisture, Negligible thermal loss and it's black so it looks nice and tidy.
> Made specifically for insulating things, comes in 6mm, 10mm and 13mm thicknesses. I use the 13mm.
> The only down side is price, the 13mm is $60 odd for enough to insulate top, sides and bottom of a keg sized vessel.
> But it works a treat.



Sorry to drag up an old thread, but looking at getting some aeroflex for my new mash tun. Domonsura (or others) how do you attach this stuff to the stainless?


----------



## Fuggle (6/1/11)

Paddo said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread, but looking at getting some aeroflex for my new mash tun. Domonsura (or others) how do you attach this stuff to the stainless?



http://autex.com.au/products/Insulation/Gr...ylinder-Blanket 

use gaffa tape


----------



## TerritoryBrew (6/1/11)

Fuggle said:


> http://autex.com.au/products/Insulation/Gr...ylinder-Blanket
> 
> use gaffa tape



Heres a link to what mine looks like with red gaffa tape.


----------



## dpadden (6/1/11)

Fuggle said:


> http://autex.com.au/products/Insulation/Gr...ylinder-Blanket



This stuff also looks interesting, any idea on price?


----------



## Fuggle (6/1/11)

Paddo said:


> This stuff also looks interesting, any idea on price?



no mate


----------



## schooey (6/1/11)

Paddo said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread, but looking at getting some aeroflex for my new mash tun. Domonsura (or others) how do you attach this stuff to the stainless?



For best results you buy the glue with it... Then as other have said just put some 100 mile an hour tape over the top


----------

